# Mark as read for specific threads



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Right now the only go around for not seeing a specific thead is to mark all threads in a category as read. This gives a breather at least for those who don't want to see a thread that they find annoying or upsetting as you don't see the thread until it has a new post. 
I know it's not possible to ignore a thread, but what about allowing "mark as read" for specific threads?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

You could put the poster on ignore. That would stop you from seeing their thread(s), and you could take them off ignore later on if you change your mind.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

bobert said:


> You could put the poster on ignore. That would stop you from seeing their thread(s), and you could take them off ignore later on if you change your mind.


Thanks for the response. I know that's an option, just wondering if administration couldn't give an option that would be thread specific.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Man, I wish we could ignore an entire forum. I could do without the entirety of the political forum showing up in the "what's new" page.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Zedd said:


> Man, I wish we could ignore an entire forum. I could do without the entirety of the political forum showing up in the "what's new" page.


I get it, @Zedd. A lot of toxic, negative energy flows from those threads.


----------

